# Grinding Coffee question



## waxor (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all.

I never really drink coffee, infact I am completely clueless when it comes to coffee/tea.

I want to start trying out this bulletproof coffee so I have a few questions.

It recommends grinding organic beans.

I am just curious about this method in general.

I did a bit of research and all I could find is that you need to grind the beans in a grinder that uses some type of filter that you need to buy and replace?

Is there no easier way to do it, such as just grind some beans in a grinder/blender then put into a cup, and add hot water?

If so can anyone recommend a cheap grinder and some decent beans to get?

And how many beans would be enough for 1 strong cup?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and so your coffee journey begins....

not sure what you mean by bulletproof coffee is that a brand?

essentially to make coffee from the simplest method, is to use a caffetiere or aeropress, you will of course need either item and a grinder and some beans.

grinder wise, it all depends on your budget and what expectations you have of the final drink, investing in a great grinder would mean that other brew methods would be acheivable in the future, e.g espresso, but gives us an idea of how much you have to spend and then we can point you in the right direction...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bulletproof coffee It's coffee made with butter


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bulletproof coffee It's coffee made with butter


Is that a thing?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Is that a thing?


Yep google it ....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had butter tea which is big with Tibetans. Which is basically yak butter and boiling water. I'm sure it's great to keep you alive in the mountain but not for me.

I was desperately trying to avoid "not my cup of tea" in that sentence. Maybe butter coffee might add a bit more flavour?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

This just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

YUKKK:bad:







:exit:Could be YAK


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> This just doesn't do anything for me.


Looks so wrong doesn't it. I'm oooot!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i know perhaps try it with peanut butter


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i know perhaps try it with peanut butter


It's amazing what you can find on google.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha that is brilliant


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Peanut butter tea.....Floaty fatty nutty goodness! I can't look at it anymore


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

waxor said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I never really drink coffee, infact I am completely clueless when it comes to coffee/tea.
> 
> ...


If you want to try it before you lay your cash on the table for beans, grinder and brewing equipment, try a blend from the former Indochina which traditionally includes butter or margarine although these days it has largely disappeared. Both blends from Saigon Coffee Company include margarine and are pre-ground and strong. If you want to go the whole Vietnamese hog you'll need a Phin filter, a lot cheaper than a cafetiere, and some sweetened, whole milk, condensed milk, Ong Tho and Longevity Brand (pricey to buy online) or ASDA own brand. Here's a link: http://www.saigoncoffeecompany.com/#!ourrange/c1x4z


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Your cheapest option is buying a cafetiere from a supermarket (about £10-£15), or an Aeropress (about £20-£25) and a small hand grinder like the Hario Skerton or Porlux from one of the online coffee bean roasters (about £25-£40). The beans you buy are according to your taste but I did see a tweet to hasbean.co.uk the other day asking for a bulletproof bean recommendation but they took it to email to conclude.

Here are 3 fresh bean suppliers that I know of that also sell hand grinders and Aeropresses: hasbean.co.uk, squaremilecoffee.com, unionroasted.com. There are many bean suppliers so there are others I'm sure. Look under the Beans sub-forum for the sticky called UK Based Roasters for a list of UK bean suppliers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

To me, Bulletproof coffee is in the same bucket as Kopi Luwak and Organogold - expensive and gimmicky


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Glenn said:


> To me, Bulletproof coffee is in the same bucket as Kopi Luwak and Organogold - expensive and gimmicky


That's to you but probably not to others who like it. If we have a rather narrow 3rd wave view on coffee in that for example the only decent coffee is espresso from freshly roasted single estate beans then obviously we are not going to like it whatever the price even though we may never have actually tasted it.

There is Kopi Luwak and then there is synthetic Kopi Luwak such as that in Trung Nguyen Lengendee which has never seen an animal of any kind. Trung Nguyen also produce Kopi Luwak which comes from wild Civets which is even more expensive that that coming from Indonesia.

What it comes down to is personal taste and personal preference: If we have an expensive taste and preference then we should expect to pay for it!

Edit: Just found out that "Legendee" has had its name changed to "Sang Tao 8 (Legendee Gold)" and is sometimes listed on English sites as "Creative 8"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure the third wave is specifically about single origin beans, at the expense of all else. if you look at the USA guys intelligensia for example ,the you are still famous for black cat . In the uk square mile, hasbean , rave , all have fantastic blends for differing palates. But the again I am no expert in the third wave sensibilities .

. Re fresh ground and roasted , that just what taste good, whether single origin , blend or 8th wave ....

Re cat coffee or synthetic cat coffee, I don't get it never will . One version is cruel, the other is seems to be an attempt to make something morally objectionable safe to buy, when. ( and it's only my opinion ) the original version shouldn't exist or have a market in the first place.

Bulletproof no idea , on the face of it seems like a gimmick , ill bow to Glenn's superior knowledge on that one , he's normally not far from the mark


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Re. Vietnamese Kopi Luwak, called "Weasel" in Vietnam which is also a brand and trade mark owned by Trung Nguyen the granting of which surprises me since it's a colloquial word in Vietnam but there you go. The artificial/simulated/synthetic version is beans that have been treated with enzymes to replicate what happens in the gut of the Civet Cat. I haven't tried it but if I did I couldn't compare it to the authentic Kopi Luwak because it haven't tried that either.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I try to be open minded.... but from my experience drinking yak butter tea (which was given to me free of charge by a very nice Tibetan man outside a Buddhist temple) I still don't think I'll be drinking butter coffee.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Not loving the sound of butter coffee, I think my diet can do without any additional fats as it is!

Interesting though, I wonder why 'bulletproof'?


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried this out of interest, and because I usually drink my coffee with milk but would like to cut down a bit on milk. As I eat low-grain low-carb anyway, the idea of upping my saturated fat intake is not a weird as it seems to people who think butter goes straight into the bloodstream and blocks your arteries! (My cholesterol and triglycerides are so good my doctor twists herself into knots trying to think of reasons why it isn't my diet that does it<g>) I love butter, but unfortunately a lot of the things butter is fabulous on involve grains. So butter coffee? Might be worth a go. </g>

I ran a double espresso into a cup where I had melted a couple of tablespoonfuls of Unsalted butter. As I didn't want to get my steam wand gunked, I used the microwave to pre-melt the butter. Then I used a hand whisk to emulsify the butter with the coffee.

It was too strong for me as it was, but that was the only problem. I'm not a big espresso drinker, and the butter didn't smooth the taste the way milk or cream would. The flavours blended very nicely though, and there was no greasiness. It looked like a coffee with a dash of cream, but less white. It tasted more creamy than it looked, but the espresso taste was still very strong.

In the end, I foamed a small amount of milk and topped it up to produce a strongish flat-white with a very creamy taste. If I served it to you, I don't think you'd know it had butter in it. If I try it again I'll probably start with a single shot and maybe top it up Americano style to smooth out the flavour, but that's just my taste.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Not loving the sound of butter coffee, I think my diet can do without any additional fats as it is!
> 
> Interesting though, I wonder why 'bulletproof'?


It looks like "Bulletproof" is a brand name under which the coffee and MCT oil is produced and marketed.

Personally I question the authenticity: Apparently it originates in Tibet but as previously noted by urbanbumpkin in Tibet it's tea and yak butter. Also yak butter is salty and sometimes has a rancid taste but the recommendation in the original recipe is unsalted Kerrygold butter.

Where we're going wrong is we're not using enough butter and we're missing out the MCT or coconut oil and it needs to be drip filter brewed. Link to the original recipe: http://www.bulletproofexec.com/bulletproof-coffee-recipe/

My stomach is churning just typing this


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow that is a lot of fat!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee and coconut oil is a great combo first thing in the morning if you've got specific health goals in mind.


----------



## waxor (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.

Yes don't forget the MCT oils if your trying the butter coffee (aka bulletproof style). It is an essential part in the benefits of the drink.

It might be a lot of fat but if your worried about this you should read up more online, as they are extremely beneficial fats and most people simply aren't getting enough good fats in their diet but shying away from them.


----------

